# Audi leather interior: all real leather?



## felondnb

Hi guys,

I've read on here before that some manufacturers (BMW I think it was) use real leather for some parts of the seat, but faux leather for the bolsters, etc.

Any know if my 2006 A4 B7 S-Line (Volterra leather) would have any faux leather?

I'm considering re-colouring the seats to a light grey/ivory or perhaps a red colour, but don't want to run into problems if I do it!

Also, are the door cards genuine leather?

My seats are black/graphite at the moment:
















Would quite like more contrast like these:









Or perhaps a red/brown:









Cheers,
Matt.


----------



## felondnb

Ah, it was Mercedes who use faux leather:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=132837&highlight=real+leather


----------



## bimmerjam

I would not be able to answer your question directly, but this might give you some indication.

Leatherette (Vinyl) look a lot smoother than leather. BMW for example use leatherette in entry (or medium) level cars usually. Most of the time, even if the car has real leather seats, gear knob, hand brake cover etc and door panels would be leatherette.

Also usually leatherette seats have a single stiching, while real leather seats do use a double stiching (leather being thicker than vinyl).

Something like this is leatherette...It looks very smooth and without any imperfection, the surface is very flat, no grain...










Real leather look more like this, with imperfect and granular surface


















HTH


----------



## felondnb

If it wasn't for that thread about the Merc seats, I'd not have been questioning it... I've done loads of audio installs with vinyl leatherette & some are pretty realistic.

I'll have a proper look at the seats - they're all double stitched I believe. I don't drive my car daily so can't remember!


----------



## judyb

Vinyl or leatherette can still look a lot like leather as they still print a grain pattern into it, however it will have a lot more even and regular look to it than leather. They are getting very good at imitating leather these days with man made fabrics so sometimes it is difficult to tell the difference. 

Many car manufacturers use a mixture of both on thier seats.


----------



## c16rkc

I know Jaguar do this to their cars. Only half the seats are actual leather...


----------



## felondnb

I found this online:



> Volterra is just a new name for what was previously called 'Premium' leather. Audi Germany offers their upgraded leather for a while with this name.
> 
> If I recall correctly, premium leather also means that the sides and backs of all seats that look like leather, actually are leather. It was this way until some time in 2002, when Audi switched to regular leather and premium leather as a way to cut costs.


Hope that's true - I'll email Audi and see if I can find out for sure!


----------



## TOGWT

_What Type of Leather Finish does my car have_ - 
http://www.detailingbliss.com/forum/interior-detailing/18683-what-type-leather-finish-does-my.htm


----------



## juddzey455

The centers of the seats and the door cards are leather on your audi:thumb:

I can see what your trying to do but colour changing leather is a big no no for me...you'll be for ever touching up the leather especialy on the drivers seat centers.


The leather on the doors are tucked into the pannel, to re colour the door insert the door card will have to be remove along with the handle and finishing trim which is'nt a proplem as there pop off/ screwed in parts....

with the seat centres....colour changing seats leads to a ruined interior imo..



Your audi looks a cracking car:thumb: if you really wont to change the colour i'd advice the seat centres to be retrimmed (audi leather/colours are avalible)


----------



## weekenddetailer

I believe that Audi have continued to use real leather on their seats for sometime now, where as Mercedes and BMW are using either vinyl, vinyl-leather match or reconstitued leather. BMW used this for a few years in the early 2000's but it wore out so quickly that they added a plastic mesh into the mix which helped a little. 

You can still refinish the vinyl as long as you thoroughly prepare the surface with an acetone based prep solution and dry thoroughly. One thing to consider if it is a leather-vinyl match (ie. leather face with vinyl bolsters) is that vinyl will wick moisture from the leather causing weakness in the seam, so you need to condition more frequently than an all leather seat.

A good trick for testing the material is to pinch and roll the material between your thumb and index finger. if it can be squeezed flatter then it's likely a vinyl or reconstitued leather, but if it remains solid then it should be leather of a reasonable quality. You can also try to stretch it, where possible. Real leather will not stretch like vinyl.


----------



## Stuhil

Can't remember whether I read it in Auto Express, What Car or Audi Driver (yes , subscribe to them all much to the good lady's amusement!)...very possibly the latter...that Audi use bull hide for their leather fixtures/fittings as it's a better quality raw material.


----------



## dooka

Doesn't the stitching also give away whether it is real or faux leather..
BMW use double stitching on the real leather, an either single or none on the faux stuff..


----------



## felondnb

Cheers for your replies...

I'm pretty sure it's all genuine leather, though for now I've decided against changing the colour


----------



## Nutkin

c16rkc said:


> I know Jaguar do this to their cars. Only half the seats are actual leather...


No longer true, all the seats in XJ XF and XK are real leather. Some of the land rovers use leatherette.


----------



## S63

This was my detail today, you sure you want red? I think it's awful......no hang on..we're selling the car, it's great, top choice sir.:thumb:


----------



## TOGWT

Milano, Silk Nappa, Valcona (Audi) Boston, Baseball, Montana, (BMW) Chaparral, King Ranch (Ford F-Series) despite their different names they are all generally speaking, aniline leathers

Generally speaking aniline style leathers come in very earthy natural colours, which has been aniline dyed or stained, incorporating a small quantity of pigment (a thin clear sealant that provides a uniform colour and affords some protection) but not so much as to conceal the natural characteristics or feel of the hide.

This leather is also used for perforated leather finishes. A full aniline dye is one method of tanning to achieve a desired, natural looking hide or leather. Because the finish is transparent and shows the natural markings of the leather, only top quality hides can be used. The water-based pigmentation allows for evaporation and replacement of moisture (hydration) staying cool in the summer and warm in the winter.

Aniline leather is absorbent, which means that any spills, body oils etc will soak into the leather hide. Use specific aniline leather cleaner that that will clean the surface of the leather.

FWIW - The red inserts would not be my first choice


----------



## felondnb

S63 said:


> This was my detail today, you sure you want red? I think it's awful......no hang on..we're selling the car, it's great, top choice sir.:thumb:


Haha erm... no, not bright red 

I was thinking more of a dark red/brown classy tone for the whole seats :thumb:

I spoke to Furniture Clinic and they said their kits are fully capable of standing up to daily abuse & will also work on vinyl with some extra bonding agents.

I had a good look last night & I think the seats are full leather as the grain is random & it feels the same to touch.


----------



## juddzey455

qstix said:


> Doesn't the stitching also give away whether it is real or faux leather..
> BMW use double stitching on the real leather, an either single or none on the faux stuff..


Not true, bmw have always been a fan of the top stitch on there interior designs rather than the twin stitch

It makes no difference which stitch and materials are used


----------

